# VBA code to fill the web form and Submit



## imgaur7 (Jan 22, 2019)

*(Admin: Kindly delete my previous post if any on this question if you find any)*

I am working on some web auto fill using excel data, and I am able to fill the first page correctly as required but the issue comes when it click on Submit button.

Here submit loads another page wherein I need to fill some more data. The problem is that I am not able locate the elements through the code to fill the data in it, or somehow my code dont work on the "New Internet Explorer page".

I have the HTML code as mentioned below for your reference { <> is replaced by ()}

('div title="002723" class="question" id="question_002723_div)

I would like to consider the element by id such as to fill the text from excel

doc.getElementById("question_002723_div").Value = ThisWorkbook.Sheets("Data").Range("A2").Value

Kindly suggest if possible. (May be I am able to explain myself clearly here)


----------



## Macropod (Jan 23, 2019)

This thread is a duplicate of: https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/general-excel-discussion-other-questions/1084387-vba-web-elements.html and https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...forms-excel-data-post5210674.html#post5210674
As you have previously been asked, kindly read Mr Excel's policy in Rule 12 against asking questions about the same topic in multiple threads: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html
Thread closed. You may continue the discussion in your other thread.


----------

